# Anthony Davis is the NBA's next transcendent talent



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> _Anthony Davis is on track to accomplish things on the basketball court that only the greats of the game have. The signs are everywhere that he is primed to be the NBA's next generational frontcourt talent._
> 
> Nov. 8 was the night Anthony Davis really arrived as an NBA star. The New Orleans Pelicans were hosting the Los Angeles Lakers, pitting former All-Everything center Pau Gasol against the 2012 No. 1 pick. What happened from the opening tip to the final buzzer sounding was a complete and utter destruction, as Davis finished the night with a career-high 32 points, 12 rebound and six blocks.
> 
> ...












http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2014/1/29/5351704/anthony-davis-new-orleans-pelicans-statistics-analysis


----------

